# My new nubian does! New pics added!



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

In a couple of hours my mom and I are going to be picking up three purebred and one american Nubian! I'm going to bring my camera and see if I can get pics of their dams and sires, when I get back I will take pics of my new does for sure. 
These are the ones I had been looking into buying about two months ago, but each weekend we were always busy or one or the other weren't home. She said that they had gotten either lice or ring worm though, and they had already wormed them trice.. so hopefully they'll be in good shape..
But either way I'm uber excited.

___________
The transfer went well, the people were really nice too.

I did forget my camera at home though - go figure, but I got some pics when we got the little girls home, they are so adorable!
I didn't get them set up or anything because my mom had left, but I will definently get better pics tommorow.
They are healthy aside from the lice, which they are getting over.

Ok, now that you've seen them at their worst. Lol.

I finally got some better shots of all except blossum, poor thing got sared of the camera and ran right into the water bucket and tipped it over, so I just left her alone.

Try to ignore the baldspots.. I gave them some herbal wormer last night and powdered them down..

Nota: I really like her top line, compared to Ann Robin for example, as her rump isn't quite as steep and her back is more level.


















Blanche:


















Ann Robin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does!*

cool! cant wait for pictures!


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does!*

So much fun! I can't wait to see them I bet they're beautiful! Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does!*

ohhhh, I can't wait to see them!!! Congrats.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does!*

Congrats!! can't wait to see pics


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

beautiful girls, congrats


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Oh they are gorgeous girls!!! Congrats!! Love  the spots!!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Congrats! They are very pretty girls....and I too love those spots!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

so pretty......congrats..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

very pretty amos!! you picked some nice girls!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Thanks everyone!
The light brown with more of the white is named Blanche, and that light brown with less white is named Blossum, and my mom and I named the black one Ann Robin, and the dark brown Nota.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

i like nota best!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*



> i like nota best!


 I agree with SDK.....I to......... like nota the best.... :thumbup: 
I also notice the poor goaties ...look scared...it won't take long though... to calm them.......


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Yeah, I really can't blame them, it was my mom, me, Kathy, her husband, and her two daughters, and then trying to get collars on them, loading them, getting them home and set up, and aside from that they haven't been worked with too regularly because they have so many goats, but soon enough, once they get used to us, our voice and the other goats and the new set up I'm sure they'll warm up quite fine, Ann Robin (Robbi for short) is already letting me pet her. I have a feeling shes going to be my special wittle baby  haha.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

They're so pretty! I love Ann Robin (been trying to get ahold of one that color lol) and of course Blanche for her spots! Congrats!


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Very pretty girls! I love their colors


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

Amos,,,,your right ................with time ...they will love you...........................


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: My new nubian does! Pics added!*

They are really pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

Crissa, the first time I seen a goat with the color of Ann Robin I fell in love with it, so I'm only too happy to have her color there.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

:thumbup: They look like they're doing really well. So are they getting used to you yet?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Blanche, Nota, and Ann Robin will walk up to us and sniff our fingers; today I had an apple slice in my hand and Blanche nibbled a little bit  Blossum is still shy put she is getting better, it helps her that the other three are more bold, because they're helping her figure out that us people aren't so bad. I am kind of 'disgusted' by the shape they were in, as to the ringworm, or whatever it was, and by how shy they are, but the fur is starting to grow back, so hopefully in another week they will a be bit nicer.
I did get the cutest pictutes of Robi and Blanche this afternoon..


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i am going to steal nota... seriously.. you'd better put an alarm on her amos


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

What adorable faces. Congratulations.


----------



## Coraxfeather (Oct 9, 2008)

Love the one you named Ann Robin. Jsut liek her name

My real name is Ann btw


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

AWW! So cute! Blanche looks like she has the same spot on her nose as my doe Lyrae. :greengrin: That's great that they're starting to get better and more friendly. Lyric was real wild when I got her because she was raised by a "wild" doe. She tamed down really well now and is my baby.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Actually the spot on her nose and ears are bald spots


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Aw, poor baby. Lyrae had that problem when I first got her. She was scruffy looking and had the bald spots too. They'll look great once they get all the things that they need. :thumbup:

Like this.
Before.

















Now.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

lyrae is so pretty crissa.. just gorgeous


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Thanks SDK. I bet Amos' does will turn out to be nice and healthy like Lyrae did for me now that they have a great owner! :greengrin:


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

yea i bet soo too... sometimes i miss my standards... so hopefully everything works out so i can get a lamancha n the spring from my friend..


i REALLY want one. but i need a job.. and its really hard to get one down here

there were 300 applicants for a deltaco job. thats how bad it is


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Thanks everyone!
You fixed Lyrae up really nicely Crissa, she is gorgeous! I just love her pretty spots. 
When we got Lolli Pop her ears and nose were like that too, and she had an old piece of twine around her neck that rubbed all of the hair off, but now she's pretty and loved. 
Tonight I shined the flashlight on some of the bareish spots and the hair is already growing back. 
We've never fed our goats BOSS before, and I was telling my mom about it, that it helps with coats, so we picked a bag up and all of the goats love it.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

That's great that their hair is already growing back! And thanks, Lyrae is a sweetheart and I'm hoping she gives me a spotted doe kid this year. (knock on wood) Did you post a pic of Lolli Pop anywhere?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I did when I first joined TGS, but my camera was out of focus so it wasn't very good, and I haven't gotten too many since..
I do have some pics from when we first got her that are on Myspace.


I guess some of those aren't the greatest either, especially since Myspace likes corrupting my photos.

I think the ones of Lolli are on the last page of the Animals album.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I have to have you as friend on Myspace to view the pics.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I thought it was public, I switched it, so you can try now.


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I looked. She's pretty. I love all of your animals by the way. :wink:


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

So how are they doing Amos? Settling in any better?


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Well over the weekend I didn't get to spend barely anytime with them, just throwing feed in and checking water, it was way too cold to stay out there, but the girls could care less. They are all much more friendly, I can stand by them while they are all eating and pet them a little more, except Blossum, the scaredy cat! She hides behind her sister Blanche usually. 
How are you're girls? Staying warm I hope..


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

I know, it's been so cold! Luckily our ice storm hasn't hit us yet. (soon though :help: ) Lyrae is being stubborn and REFUSES to go into the box that we made. (well at least when I'm there) Lyric and Heidi love it, and the boys are very angry with me, apparently I'm the one who made it cold. :roll: Their waters have been frozen along with the faucets where I keep them so I have to bucket water from my house to them. 

Poor Blossum, at least she has her sister to protect her. lol I'm glad that they're starting to be even more friendly. I remember taming Lyric down, that took a while.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Haha, yeah our guys are always mad at us because they have to stay outside and only have their hut. If we make it through December I think we'll be good. Lol.

Everyone has a nice start of hair over the bald spots except Nota, the two large spots on her sides are still getting there, and the scabs of dry skin from the lice are finally falling off. I plan to take more pictures tonight before church.

I'm trying to decide who I should breed them to.. I've been looking at the Blissberry site (they live about 45 minutes away) I'm still trying to decide what to do.. I don't know if they offer stud services, but I know they sell semen straws.. it will be the girls' first time though..

http://www.blissberry.com/semen.html

I'm thinking Final Request or Chevron Tang, but they don't have pictures of the bucks ='(

What do you think?


----------



## Crissa (Oct 7, 2007)

Hhmm, I personally like Chevron Tangs dam better. But I still don't know much. I don't think you could really go wrong with either of them really. 

I feel so sorry for your girls. Having all those bald spots must feel terrible. It's good that it's growing back so quickly though.

I'm kind of excited because I just found a picture of Lyrae's '07 doeling. (just wish they had a current pic of her)


----------

